# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Updated Tapatalk

## RobA

Hiya-

We've updated Tapatalk here on the site to version 5.2.2 here on the site to address some known security vulnerabilities.

As I don't actually use Tapatalk, I'm hoping this went smoothly.

Could someone who uses Tapatalk please response with a thumbs up or a thumbs down?

Thanks,

-Rob A>

----------


## ltan

Seems to work RobA.  I can't tell anything different yet at the least.

----------


## Gidde

I'm writing this right now on Tapatalk. Working just fine.

----------


## Caenwyr

Hi all, Tapatalk seems to be working fine here. There's only one issue: I can't seem to delete my posts. Can you tell me if that's normal?

----------


## ltan

What version of tapatalk are you using?


Edit: My version,  2.4.13 does not have an option for deleting fwiw.

----------


## Caenwyr

Version 4.9.5, no delete option either. That's what I meant actually, I might have been unclear about that. I'm only using Tapatalk for the CC forum, but a quick Google search seemed to suggest there's a "delete post" button in at least some forums. Does that mean the option is removed here on CC, or is there an issue with the Tapatalk app?

----------


## ltan

Caewyr: It must be a limitation of TapaTalk.  The forums, which I am on through Chrome right now, has a delete option if you go into edit mode.

----------

